
Ask HN: How effective is the honeypot-captcha? - eneifert
I have often used the honeypot captcha idea (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;haacked.com&#x2F;archive&#x2F;2007&#x2F;09&#x2F;11&#x2F;honeypot-captcha.aspx&#x2F;) over the years and it has been successful for me. But have bots evolved over the years to beat this approach? Has anyone had a bad experience with it?
======
brudgers
Clickable: [http://haacked.com/archive/2007/09/11/honeypot-
captcha.aspx/](http://haacked.com/archive/2007/09/11/honeypot-captcha.aspx/)

